# A New Recall???



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

:thumbdwn: Well here it is, another month and another possible recall from nissan. First off need to start by saying I did have the most current recall work done ( catalyst and ice crystals) in which they say everything was fine although i have noticed my oil levels down alot before and after the work. Now.....they gave me an oil change with above mentioned recall and was on my merry way. From that day I should have contacted nissan due to the car running noticably rougher, more so since "recall work". Didn't have time. We just had major snowstorm last weekend (30 inches roughly) here in Boston, MA. Noticed car running rough, hard to describe. When in gear (5 speed) or coasting or downshifting, at certain speeds car vibrate tremendously and can hear a terrible noise outside car comming from drivers side tire. When at an idle, when you rev the engine, u hear a click comming from engine. Brought to nissan today and they didnt denie a problem. They say the possible click from engine is the heat shield and the vibration they say is possible the engine mount is faulty and vibrating the engine so badly its vibrating the car. Needless to say I am at work waiting on the phone call. They need car all day and again these are just trouble shooters and not sure if it is in fact the probs listed above. When I did mention this to be a possible next recall the dealer laughed and said, wouldn't doubt it. A little history on my car. It is babied. A 2002 Altima 2.5s model with ALL oil changes and uptakes needed. Do have warrenty. Will keep ya posted on how severe this is and if good ole nissan warrenty covers this. :bs:


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

well the sypnosis is this...went to nissan ...1st thing they said was...our bad...when they did recall work...they didnt put the hanger to the exhaust on tight...it was so loose it was causing all the trouble....needless to say...day lost ...no car...all for "their bad"


----------

